# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Beratung wird nicht mehr honoriert

## Urologe

Hallo Forum,

dank des neuen EBM wird sich demnächst Ihr Urologe sich noch knapper halten als zuvor!

Die sog. Gesprächsziffern (Gebühr pro 10 min. Gespräch) sind komplett gestrichen im neuen EBM, ebenso wie weitere Kontakte. Längere Gespräche sind nicht mehr vorgesehen.

D.h. das 2te (3te ...) Gespräch/Kontakt oder die telefonische Beratung wird *gar nicht mehr bezahlt*. (Nur ggf. zusätzlich erbrachte Leistungen Röntgen etc.)

Gruss
fs

----------


## Ulrich

Mein Arzt hat sich entschieden, die Kassenzulassung zum Ende des lfd. Jahres zurückzugeben. ...

Mit der kommenden elektronischen Gesundheitskarte wird zusätzlich zur vorhandenen bürokratischen Maltraitierung der Ärzte und ihrer Honorierung nach Akkordnormen auch die ärztliche Schweigpflicht hinterrücks ausgehebelt.

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Die sog. Gesprächsziffern (Gebühr pro 10 min. Gespräch) sind komplett gestrichen im neuen EBM, ebenso wie weitere Kontakte. Längere Gespräche sind nicht mehr vorgesehen.
> 
> D.h. das 2te (3te ...) Gespräch/Kontakt oder die telefonische Beratung wird *gar nicht mehr bezahlt*. (Nur ggf. zusätzlich erbrachte Leistungen Röntgen etc.)
> 
> Gruss
> fs


Heisst das, dass der Urologe hierdurch dazu genötigt wird, unter Umständen, uns Patienten zu einer unnötigen Untersuchung zu schicken nur damit sich der Patientenbesuch bei ihm gelohnt hat? Welche Uropraxis kann noch überleben wenn normale Patientengespräche, die bei den meisten von uns im Quartalsrhytmus stattfinden nicht mehr honoriert werden. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
Hans-W.

----------


## Urologe

> Heisst das, dass der Urologe hierdurch dazu genötigt wird, unter Umständen, uns Patienten zu einer unnötigen Untersuchung zu schicken nur damit sich der Patientenbesuch bei ihm gelohnt hat?  Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
> Hans-W.


Nein, das haben Sie durchaus richtig gesehen - aber er schickt nicht sondern muss die Leistung selber abrechnen. Schicken würde auch nicht bezahlt werden.

Gruss
fs

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo FS,
die Möglichkeit einer ausführlichen Beratung als Selbst-(zu)zahler bleibt ja wohl auch einem Kassenpatienten unbenommen.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Martin

Sehe ich es so richtig:

es wird eine e i n m a l i g e  Pauschale für Patienten z.B. ab 60 Jahre von 1.020 Punkten angerechnet, dafür bleibt dann aber  j e d e r  weitere Arzt-Patienten-Kontakt ohne Anrechnung (und das ist das NEUE), es sei denn, der Urologe nimmt z.B. operative Eingriffe, PSA-Messungen etc. vor.
Wenn es so wäre, wäre es eine eindeutige Schlechterstellung des Arztes und gerade die für uns wichtigen Gespräche würde der Arzt aus reiner "Nächstenliebe" führen müssen/wollen ......

Martin

----------


## Ulrich

... wenn die Leistungen, die ich benötige, nicht von der Versicherung gedeckt werden. Und solche Änderungen werden über die Köpfe der Kundschaft, d.h. der Beitragszahler hinweg, einfach so entschieden.

Die wichtigste Dienstleistung, die ich erwarte, ist das Gespräch über meine Krankheit und die Heilungs- bzw. Besserungsmöglichkeiten!

----------


## HorstK

Berichte aus dem Raum Oberfranken

ZUM NACHDENKEN

Gruß
Horst
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ärzte ärgern sich über Prüfungen 

In Nordbayern hat sich ein Arbeitskreis vom Regress betroffener Ärzte gegründet. Einer der Initiatoren hat eine Studie vorgelegt, die zeigen soll: Das System macht Ärzte krank und ist schädlich für Patienten.

VON UNSEREM REDAKTIONSMITGLIED Otto Lapp

Bayreuth - Angelika Reich ist wütend. Der Bayreuther Ärztin ist im letzten Jahr wie 2000 ihrer bayerischen Kollegen ein Brief des Prüfungs-Ausschusses in die Praxis geflattert: Sie solle doch bitte darlegen, warum sie 2003 und 2004 mehr Medikamente verschrieben habe als erlaubt waren. Das geht nur, wenn ich die Praxis zumache, sagt sie. Drei Wochen lang hat der Erlanger Arzt Schellhammer seine Praxisräume geschlossen: um die alten Verordnungen aus den Ablagen herauszuholen und nachzurechnen. Nicht nur er habe festgestellt, dass der Prüfungsausschuss mit falschen Daten operierte. Sie sollen auch bei Dr. Reich nicht gestimmt haben. Ihre Diagnose:Datenmüll.
Was die Ärzte auf die Palme treibt, heißt Richtgrößenprüfung. Diese Aufgabe übernimmt der Prüfungsausschuss der Ärzte. Der bayerische Ableger sitzt in Nürnberg und besteht aus Mitgliedern der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung und der Krankenkassen (KV). Die Prüfung ist kein Akt der Willkür, sondern gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, sagt Martin Eulitz von der KV Bayern in München. Die Richtgrößen werden zwischen Krankenkassen und KV ausgehandelt. Sie legt fest, wie viel Geld für Arznei der Arzt pro Patient ausgeben darf. Das hängt vom Alter des Patienten und der Fachrichtung des Arztes ab. Und es variiert von Bundesland zu Bundesland. Wer 25 Prozent über dem vereinbarten Limit liegt, muss Rechenschaft ablegen. Wer das nicht kann, den trifft eine Regressforderung. Dann heißt es zurückzahlen bitte.

Wenig Zeit für Patienten

Im Herbst des letzten Jahres hat sich der Arbeitskreis vom Regress betroffener Ärzte in Bayreuth gegründet. Es ist der einzige seiner Art, sagt einer der Initiatoren, Argeo Bämayr, Psychiater aus Coburg. Aber das Interesse an der Vereinigung sei sehr hoch. 2000 Ärzte in Bayern sehen sich Regressforderungen ausgesetzt. Die Beträge gehen von einigen Hundert Euro bis weit über 100 000 Euro. Die Betroffenen, sagt Reich, würden krank, psychisch wie körperlich. Denn bei vielen stehe die Existenz auf dem Spiel. Und das Schlimmste: Es bleibe wenig Zeit für die Patienten. Bei 2000 Ärzten rechnet er mit fast zwei Millionen Patienten, die schlechter behandelt werden, weil der Arzt sich nicht auf die Behandlung konzentrieren könne.
Die Kassenärztliche Vereinigung (KV) Bayern kontert. Eulitz weist darauf hin, dass Kassenpatienten laut Gesetz nicht optimal, sondern wirtschaftlich und zweckmäßig behandelt werden sollen. Mit einem einzigen Ziel: Die Kosten für die Arzneimittel, den zweitgrößten Rechnungsposten im Gesundheitssystem nach den Krankenhäusern, sollen gesenkt werden. Nach Angaben der KV Bayern lagen die Ausgaben von 2003 bis 2005 saftige 50 Millionen Euro über den verhandelten Richtgrößen. Aber noch ist kein Regress ausgesprochen worden, sagt Eulitz. Wer seine Mehr-Ausgaben komplett, transparent und nachvollziehbar offenlege, brauche nichts zurückzuzahlen. 

Die Richtgrößen leiten den Vertragsarzt bei seinen Verordnungen nach dem Wirtschaftlichkeitsgebot.
Paragraf 84, 106 Sozialgesetzbuch 5

Und Eulitz verweist auf die Minderheit von ungehorsamen 2000 bayerischen Ärzten. Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der immerhin 16 000 Ärzte in Bayern hielten sich an die Vorgaben. Gleichzeitig gibt er zu, dass der Arzt in einem Korsett steckt, eingeschnürt von der Bürokratie.
Darüber murren die Mediziner. Wer einen einzigen teuren, pardon: schwerkranken Patienten habe, überschreite die Richtlinie. Bämayr sagt, ärztliche Entscheidungen müssten schnell und sofort getroffen werden, nicht erst nach langem Rechnen, was billiger sei.
Harte Töne kommen vom Bayerischen Hausärzteverband. Dessen Vorsitzender Wolfgang Hoppenthaller nennt das monatliche Durchschnittshonorar von 15 bis 20 Euro pro Monat pro Patient  unabhängig von der Häufigkeit seiner Behandlung verhöhnend. Er prophezeit, dass 40 bis 50 Prozent der hausärztlichen Praxen in den ländlichen Regionen wegen Nachwuchsmangel gesschlossen werden.
Gute Nachrichten kommen indes vom Verband Forschender Arzneimittelhersteller (VFA): Die Medikamentenpreise würden heuer weiter sinken. Für die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen bedeuteten diese Preisrückgänge auf das ganze Jahr gesehen eine Einsparung von mehr als 200 Millionen Euro, heißt es in einer Pressemitteilung.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Kassen mobben 

Coburg - Regel Nummer eins: Kassenpatienten werden nicht am besten, sondern wirtschaftlich versorgt. Allein zu diesem Zweck hat der Gesetzgeber den Prüfungsausschuss der Ärzte erfunden. Wer dabei erwischt wird, wie er zu viel oder zu teure Medikamente verschreibt, der muss ganz genau erklären, warum er das gemacht hat. Und wenn er das nicht kann, muss er das Geld zurückzahlen. Dieses so genannte Bonus-Malus-System macht die Ärzte krank, sagt Argeo Bämayr. Der Coburger Psychiater will dies gleich mit zwei Studien zur Ärztegesundheit belegen: Die erste ist knapp zwei Jahre alt. Von 42 Ärzten eines nordbayerischen Treffens im September 2005 haben 17 einen Fragebogen ausgefüllt, der mit dem für Mobbing-Opfer vergleichbar ist. Ergebnis damals: Körperliche Beschwerden, Ängste, Depressionen, Suizid-Gedanken. Typische Symptome bei Mobbing, sagt Bämayr, beruflich ein Mobbing-Experte. Zum Beleg zieht er eine druckfrische Studie aus der Schublade. Vor einem Monat hat er 82 Ärzte aus Nordbayern, die von Regress betroffen sind, befragt. Ergebnis. 29 Ärzte haben Selbstmordgedanken. Weil sie gemobbt werden, sagt Bämayr, von den Krankenkassen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Behauptung unanständig 

München - Selbstmordgedanken unter den Ärzten? Dies zu verbreiten sei unanständig schimpft Wolfgang Adolf, wenn er die Behauptung der von Regress betroffenen Ärzte hört. Adolf ist Arzneimittelreferent bei der AOK in Bayern. Ihn stört, dass die Diskussion mit zu viel Emotionalität geführt werde. Wer mehr ausgibt, muss sich rechtfertigen. Das sei nur gerecht. Aber er versteht auch, dass es unangenehm sei, wenn sich Ärzte Regressforderungen gegenübersehen. Und das, wenn sie geglaubt haben, optimal gehandelt zu haben. Dies sei allerdings eine Minderheit. Am schlimmsten betroffen seien die Internisten und Allgemeinärzte.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Leserbriefe* 

*Wir Ärzte werden gemobbt* 
Zum Thema des Tages  vom 5. Januar, das sich mit dem Gesundheitswesen befasst hat, erhielten wir folgende Zuschrift 
Die Diskussion über das Gesundheitswesen ist aus meiner Sicht längst überfällig und dringend erforderlich. Es heißt, die Ärzte wären wütend und würden sich ärgern. Ich beobachte anderes: So frustriert, teilweise resigniert und großenteils verzweifelt habe ich die Situation in der Ärzteschaft noch nicht wahrgenommen. Wir Ärzte befinden uns in einer Mobbingsituation. Dass Ärzte, wenn ihnen eine Regressandrohung von mehreren hunderttausend Euro ins Haus flattert, an Selbstmord denken, ist für mich absolut plausibel.
Man muss aber diejenigen, die uns mobben, beim Namen nennen. Das sind nicht nur die Krankenkassen. Hier gibt es auch positive Beispiele wie die AOK oder die Barmer, die uns bis dato mit Zusatzverträgen unterstützt haben. Wir werden massivst von der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung gemobbt: was besonders perfide ist, denn wir finanzieren diese Institution mit unseren Zwangsbeiträgen. 
Und dann werden wir von der Politik gemobbt, die stillschweigend dem Niedergang der Ärzteschaft zuschaut. Hier meine ich die Gesundheitspolitiker jeder Couleur, die tatenlos zuschauen, wie das einst beste Gesundheitssystem der Welt in den Boden gerammt wird. Haben Sie zur Kenntnis genommen, dass ein Ärzteehepaar aus Weismain nach Schweden ausgewandert ist, dass ein Kollege aus Weidenberg in die Schweiz gegangen ist, dass die Praxis des verstorbenen Kollegen Dr. Mörlein aus Kulmbach nicht dauerhaft nachbesetzt werden konnte? Sätze wie Arztsein in Deutschland ist nicht mehr attraktiv sind zum Allgemeingut geworden, und mittlerweile glaube ich langsam auch schon daran.
Darf es wahr sein, dass ein beträchtlicher Teil der deutschen Ärzte abwandert  und die Politik reagiert nicht? Dass der Altersdurchschnitt der niedergelassenen Ärzte extrem nach oben geht und kein Nachwuchs ist in Sicht? Dass wirtschaftlich ertragreiche Landpraxen keinen Nachfolger finden? In letzter Zeit wurde viel über die Notsituation unserer Heimat berichtet. Die Stichworte lauteten demographischer Wandel, strukturschwache Region, Abfluss von Wohlstand zwischen zehn und 30 Prozent in die Wachstumsregionen, Abwanderung der Jungen und gut Ausgebildeten Glaubt denn irgendein vernunftbegabter Mensch, dass unsere Infrastruktur in Oberfranken besser wird, wenn unsere Arztpraxen alle irgendwann eingegangen sind?
Aber halt: Jetzt reagieren die Krankenkassen und die Politik doch. Die Ideen: anonyme medizinische Versorgungszentren in 20 bis 30 Kilometer Entfernung. Die DAK will eine *Zusammenarbeit mit amerikanischen Health-Care-Providern. Auf gut Deutsch heißt das: Wenn Sie das nächste Mal die Gicht plagt: Rufen Sie im Callcenter an, da wird Ihnen geholfen. Dass die Amerikanisierung unseres bis dato funktionierenden Gesundheitssystems der letzte Sargnagel wäre, können Sie mir glauben.*
Ich appelliere an unsere Politiker: Lassen Sie nicht zu, dass unsere Dörfer und Märkte hausarztfreie Zone sein werden. Lassen Sie nicht zu, dass unsere Fachärzte noch mehr Termine bewältigen müssen, die dann nicht in zwei bis vier Monaten vergeben werden, sondern am Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag. 
Eine Hoffnung habe ich noch: Wir haben endlich eine Fachfrau in München sitzen, eine Ärztin, die aus Oberfranken kommt: Staatssekretärin Huml. Ich hoffe, sie kann uns helfen. Und dann erklären Sie, Frau Huml, mir und den Lesern doch bitte noch, warum Sie einen Teil Ihres praktischen Jahres in der Schweiz absolviert haben?
Dr. Volker Seitter
Dr. Seitter& Dr. Bauer
Bm.-Kleinlein-Straße 10
Thurnau
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Arzt zahlt Versorgung aus eigener Tasche* 
Zum selben Thema wird uns geschriebenWir sind eine dieser vom Arzneimittelregress bedrohten Praxen; das heißt, die Versorgung unserer Patienten mit Medikamenten hat mehr Kosten verursacht als von den Kostenträgern vorgegeben, und diese Überschreitungssumme wird nun von uns eingefordert.
Leider ist es nicht so, wie in der Pressemitteilung von der kassenärztlichen Vereinigung dargestellt, dass eine Praxis, die ihre Mehrausgaben komplett, transparent und nachvollziehbar offenlegt, nichts zu befürchten habe.
Wir haben dargelegt, dass lediglich zwei Prozent unserer Patienten (schwer psychisch Kranke und Heimpatienten) diese Überschreitungssumme ausmachen. Dies sind Patienten, die besondere und eben auch teuere Medikamente benötigen. Kommentarlos wurde dies nicht als Besonderheit anerkannt, und die Forderung gegenüber uns bleibt weiter bestehen. 
Verschleiert wird dabei von den Prüfgremien in der Öffentlichkeit von zurückzahlen gesprochen, so als ob der Arzt vorab Geld erhalten habe, das er jetzt zurückgeben muss. Dies ist aber nicht so! Vielmehr bedeutet es, dass die Medikamente nicht von den Krankenkassen bezahlt werden, sondern der verordnende Arzt diese aus eigener Tasche zu bezahlen hat.
Natürlich ist allen klar, dass die Kosten im Gesundheitsbereich nur begrenzt bezahlbar sind. Derzeit ist das Problem aber auf die schwächste Stelle im System verschoben, auf den meist schwer, oft chronisch kranken Patienten und seinen Arzt, der ihn gut behandeln will, dies aber durch die Drohung persönlicher materieller Haftung nicht mehr kann.
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die jetzt entfachte Diskussion vielleicht auch dazu führt, dass Lösungen auf politischer Eben angestrebt werden, sicherlich auch in der Auseinandersetzung mit der Pharmaindustrie und deren Preisgestaltung für innovative Medikamente.
Dr. Brigitte Bock-Köstner
Psychiatrische Gemeinschaftspraxis
Hagleite 35
Kulmbach

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Forumfreunde,
Heute führte ich, als letzter der Patienten, ein längeres Gespräch mit meinem Urologen, der noch relativ gut gestellt ist. Er betreut ca. 1200 Patienten, von denen 800 gesetzlich versichert sind. Über die GKVen erhält er im Jahr rund 185.000 . Seine fixen Kosten für Praxis und Personal belaufen sich auf 153.000 . das sind 32.000  für seine Arbeit vor Steuern.
Als Beispiel nannte er einen Patienten, der Chemotherapie erhält, für den er 32  alles inklusive bekommt. Wenn er sich aber nicht genügend Zeit für ihn nimmt, ihn berät, wie er mit den aufkommenden Nebenwirkungen fertig werden soll, dann würde er lieber seinen Beruf an den Nagel hängen. Dagegen machen die verordneten Medikamente für diesen Patienten 600  im Quartal aus. Auch wenn das ein Extrembeispiel sei, die Leistungsrelationen würden einfach nicht mehr stimmen. Und die Politik macht weiter Stimmung gegen die Ärzte!
Weil er 400 Privat-Versicherte hat, geht es Ihm gut. Er kennt aber eine ganze Reihe von Kollegen, deren Patienten nur zu 10% privat versichert sind. Wie die über die Runden kommen ist ihm schleierhaft.

Ich denke, dass wir überall da wo wir Politik beeinflussen können, darauf aufmerksam machen sollten, endlich die Heilige Kuh "Pharmaindustrie" zur Schlachtbank zu führen. Genau so ist noch erheblicher Spielraum in den Chefetagen der Krankenkassen und Kassenärztlichen Vereinigungen, die ja alle vom großen Topf der Solidargemeinschaft profitieren.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Ulrich

Ich finde, daß der im Beispiel genannte Arzt bei einem Brutto von 32.000  =  2.666,67  monatlich wesentlich schlechter bezahlt wird, als mein Nachbar, der in der IT-Branche tätig ist und jährlich 62.400  ( = 5.200  mtl. brutto) verdient, bei ihm kommt noch eine jährliche Prämie von ungefähr einem Monatsgehalt dazu.

Allerdings, was vom Brutto netto übrig bleibt, will ich hier mal draußen vor lassen. Wen es interessiert, kan auf folgender Internetadresse sehen, daß fast 75% der Wirschaftleistung eines arbeitenden Menschen abkassiert werden:
http://www.bwl-bote.de/20061212.htm

Persönlich glaube ich ja, daß fast immer in Diskussionen die überbordende Bürokratie als kostenintensiver Faktor unberücksichtigt bleibt. In Deutschland kann sich kaum noch jemand ein Problemlösung vorstellen, bei nicht die Bürokratie überperfektioniert wird. Die Bürokratie ist für diese Gesellschaft ein Krebsgeswür, das buchstäblich den lebendigen gesellschaftlichen Prozeß tötet!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

es liegt auch an uns selber (mir weniger), wenn für jedes Wewechen, die kleinste Nebenwirkung, Medikamente verlangt werden. Von den unsinnigen, unnötigen Übertherapien ganz abgesehen, bleibt für das Arztgespräch nichts mehr übrig. 
Meine Arztgespräche in den 3 Jahren, könnte ich aus der Portokasse zahlen. Darüber haben wir oft schon gesprochen, es wiederholt sich alles.

Schönen Abend, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Eine noch drastischere Beurteilung

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums, von einem hier im Forum bekannten Mediziner bekam ich gestern die nachfolgende Darstellung eines Arztes zur gegenwärtigen
Situation im deutschen Gesundheitswesen. Der Verfasser dieses Beitrages hat mir heute früh ausdrücklich per E-Mail die Genehmigung erteilt, diese Ausführungen hier wiederzugeben:

*Was derzeit wirklich passiert
*
Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und Allgemeinarzt mit einer gut gehenden Hausarztpraxis in
Neuötting, Oberbayern, geistig gesund und ein völlig normaler Bürger mit einer
Lebensgefährtin und einem 15 Monate alten Sohn, bin seit 12 Jahren Gemeinderat
und seit sechs Jahren Kreisrat der CSU, einer Partei, die sicherlich weit entfernt ist
vom Ruf, linkspolitische und revolutionäre Gedanken zu pflegen. Es ist nicht meine
Aufgabe, solche Texte zu schreiben und es gibt in Deutschland Tausende, die dies
besser, packender und erheblich vollständiger schaffen und wenigstens einer von
denen sollte das auch tun.
Ich bin von tiefstem Herzen Demokrat und, wie mir in den letzten Tagen bewusst
geworden ist, ein hoffnungsloser Idealist. Ich habe nicht mehr gemacht, als mir selbst
die Frage zu beantworten, warum wir niedergelassenen Ärzte, Hausärzte und
Fachärzte aussterben sollen, obwohl sich an der Charakteristik unseres Berufes und
der Faszination für die nachfolgende Generation nichts geändert hat; der Wunsch
dazu kam mit Sicherheit nicht aus der Bevölkerung, nicht von unseren Patienten.
Dass wir zu teuer sind, kann man wirklich nicht behaupten und wertlos sind wir erst
recht nicht, denn mit jedem Krankenhaustag, den wir durch unsere Arbeit vermeiden
können, helfen wir den Krankenkassen sparen.
Am 30.1.2008 haben sich 7000 von 8000 Hausärzten zu einer Protestveranstaltung
in Nürnberg getroffen und diese war die größte und eindrucksvollste ihrer Art seit
Bestehen der GKV. Keine der großen Boulevardzeitungen brachte meines Wissens
einen adäquaten Artikel, keiner der privaten und öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender ging
tiefer und nachhaltiger auf diese Veranstaltung ein. Die allermeisten Hausärzte eines
der reichsten und größten Bundesländer drohen mit Widerstand und niemanden
interessiert es. Nur uns Ärzte, der Rest der Bevölkerung wird außen vor gehalten.
Das machte mich stutzig und ich begann, immer tiefer im Internet nach den Gründen
zu suchen, worauf ich stieß, hat meinen Glauben an den Rechtsstaat im Mark
erschüttert und erklärt uns allen die Frage, was hier wirklich passiert:
Man muss weiter ausholen, spätestens seit der Seehoferreform 1997 wurde uns ja
schon klar gesagt, dass die deutsche Bevölkerung immer mehr überaltert, dass die
Gesundheitskosten aus dem Ruder laufen sollen und die Bezahlung immer weniger
vom Solidarsystem übernommen werden könne. Der Lösungsansatz lag neben den
2
Einsparungen, unter denen sowohl die Krankenhäuser als auch die
Niedergelassenen leiden, in der fortschreitenden Privatisierung von Teilen unseres
Gesundheitssystems.
Nur allzu gern nahmen viele kommunale Träger die Möglichkeit wahr, ihre defizitären
Krankenhäuser an Klinikkonzerne zu verkaufen. Die schlechte Einnahmensituation
der Häuser war ein Produkt der Reformen.
Grundsätzlich ist diese Tendenz in allen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft zu finden,
der Staat zieht sich aus wichtigen staatlichen Aufgaben zurück und verkauft sein
Eigentum, mit dem immer auch eine Sicherstellungsaufgabe verbunden ist, an
private Hände. Man kennt dies von der Bahn, von der Post, von der Stromversorgung
und zahlreichen anderen Bereichen. Auf der Homepage des Bundestages findet man
zu dem Schlagwort Privatisierung über 2000 Einträge aus den letzten fünf Jahren.
Aktuell diskutiert man gerade die Privatisierung des Gerichtsvollzieherwesens.
Schleichend geht damit aber auch ein zunehmender Machtverlust der Regierung
einher und der Bürger ist in allen Bereichen häufig der Willkür der Konzerne
ausgesetzt. Grundlage dieser Denkrichtung ist der so genannte Neoliberalismus, der
eine Entstaatlichung und eine Übernahme gemeinschaftlicher Felder durch die
Bürger propagiert, womit allerdings keine Bürgervereinigungen gemeint sind,
sondern nur die großen Konzerne.
Zurück zu unserer Entwicklung im Gesundheitssystem: Es entstanden also vier
große Klinikketten, namentlich Rhönklinken, Asklepios, Sana und Fresenius, die
miteinander im Jahr 2007 sieben Milliarden Gewinn erzielt haben, wohl gemerkt, der
Klinikmarkt ist noch längst nicht komplett aufgeteilt, sondern befindet sich noch zu
großen Teilen in den Händen der Kommunen. Es ist aber zu Zeiten der politisch
gewünschten DRG-Abrechnung zu erwarten, dass die stetig größer werdenden
Defizite die Landkreise immer mehr zwingen werden, sich von der Schuldenlast zu
befreien, ihre Krankenhäuser den interessierten Klinikketten zu verkaufen. Die
Gewinnerzielung läuft, auch wenn das stetig verneint wird, über eine
Personalkostenreduzierung, indem man aus dem BAT-Tarif aussteigt und Haustarife
anbietet, denen die Mitarbeiter zustimmen müssen.
Zitat aus der Homepage der Rhönkliniken: Wir würden den Versuch, uns auf BAT-Niveau binden zu wollen, als
Angriff auf die Zukunft unserer Krankenhäuser betrachten.
3
Auch die Synergieeffekte wie gemeinsamer Einkauf, Labor etc. der Klinikketten
helfen, dass sich vormals rote Zahlen bald in Gewinne verwandeln. Über kurz oder
lang werden sich die meisten Krankenhäuser mittelbar oder unmittelbar im Besitz der
großen Vier befinden.
Was geschieht nun bis 2020 mit den niedergelassenen Ärzten in Deutschland? Die
werden einfach aussterben. Die Ursache ist ja leicht erklärt, auch im ambulanten
Sektor ist die Honorierung so schlecht geworden, dass sich für einen jungen Arzt das
Risiko in die Selbstständigkeit einfach nicht mehr lohnt. Alle Gesundheitsreformen
der letzten Jahre hatten nur ein Ziel, nämlich die gesamten Leistungserbringer derart
in finanzielle Misslage zu bringen, dass man sich förmlich nach einem Heilsbringer in
Form eines professionellen Großbetriebes sehnt, der einem die Last der stetigen
Existenzbedrohung von den Schultern nimmt. Durch die Reformen wurde sicherlich
auch Geld für die Krankenkassen gespart, aber das war nur der nachrangige Sinn, in
Wahrheit wurde hier die komplette Privatisierung der gesamten Gesundheitsversorgung
unserer Bevölkerung vorbereitet.
Man gründet heute MVZ, weil argumentiert wird, dass der Zusammenschluss die
Kosten senkt und die Patienten kürzere Wege haben. Dem kann man nicht
widersprechen, aber in Wirklichkeit liefern die, derzeit häufig noch in den Händen von
einzelnen Ärztegenossenschaften liegenden, Einrichtungen die ideale Basis für eine
Übernahme durch die großen Konzerne. Ab einer entsprechenden Summe wird
sicher jeder schwach. Es wird dann fortwährend angestrebt, die, in der Region
übrigen Arztsitze allmählich billig aufzukaufen, denn andere Interessenten gibt es
kaum. Sollte dann der gleiche Konzern auch noch das entsprechende Krankenhaus
besitzen, liegt das Monopol der Gesundheitsversorgung einer ganzen Region in den
Händen eines einzelnen Privatunternehmens.
Ab dann würden nicht mehr die Krankenkassen den Preis diktieren, sondern der
Monopolist, denn niemand anderes kann die Sicherstellung der medizinischen
Versorgung garantieren. Die Gelder der Beitragszahler werden reichlich in die
Taschen der Besitzer fließen und der mündige Bürger wird in seiner Versorgung
komplett auf die Bestimmungen des jeweiligen Konzerns angewiesen sein.
Gerade Rechte wie die freie Arztwahl will ich hier gar nicht erwähnen, man wird froh
sein, dass sich überhaupt noch jemand der Bürger annimmt. Unsere breit gefächerte
Arztlandschaft soll also ganz bewusst umgebaut werden zu einer reinen Monokultur,
4
die nur der Gewinnerzielung dient und den einzelnen Patienten als
Wertschöpfungsfaktor und nicht als Mensch behandelt.
Mit Sicherheit entstehende Mehrkosten für den Versicherten müssen die Patienten
aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen. Man bezahlt auch, denn man hat ja keine
Behandlungsalternative. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt sind übrigens auch Strukturen wie
KVen, Krankenkassen oder Ärztekammern völlig unsinnig geworden, denn einem
Alleinanbieter redet niemand mehr drein. Berufsständische Gebote wie
Schweigepflicht, Ehrenkodex, Werbungsverbot werden ebenfalls keine Geltung mehr
haben, der Arzt ist ein reiner angestellter Dienstleister für den Profitkonzern. Bis 2020
ist alles abgeschlossen.
Diese ganze Entwicklung ist verursacht allein durch die von unserem Staat
veranlassten Gesundheitsreformen und man muss sich natürlich fragen, wie können
unsere gewählten Volksvertreter diesen Ausverkauf der Persönlichkeit und der
Intimität seiner Bürger nicht nur zulassen, sondern sogar auslösen wollen? Wie kann
ein Staat bewusst seine Mitglieder zu gläsernen Wirtschaftsgütern machen?
Bewusstes Handeln möchte ich den meisten gar nicht unterstellen, denn durch die
Nomenklaturen, Umfragen, scheinbaren Kompliziertheiten und angeblichen
Komplexitäten wissen die allermeisten unserer Bundestagsabgeordneten überhaupt
nicht mehr Bescheid, welche Konsequenzen die Reformen langfristig auslösen
werden. Auch die Gesundheitsministerin Ulla Schmid sieht in den MVZ offenbar
immer noch eine großartige Wiedererweckung der alten Polikliniken aus
Ostdeutschland, wobei sie einen entscheidenden Unterschied vergisst, in der DDR
bestand natürlich eine Kostenstabilität durch den Staatsbesitz, während MVZ in den
Händen monopolistischer Konzerne die Gesundheitsausgaben sicher ans Limit
treiben werden und auch mit den Patientendaten noch Geschäfte gemacht werden.
Die ganzen Ziele dieser entsolidarisierten Übernahme der Bevölkerung werden den
Politikern von den Initiatoren angepriesen mit den Begriffen Vernetzung,
Qualitätssteigerung, Kommunikationssteigerung und so weiter. Ich glaube fest daran,
dass viele unserer Politiker insgesamt davon überzeugt sind, es richtig zu machen,
denn die Daten, die sie erhalten, bestärken sie.
Die Initiatoren, die still und heimlich unsere Politiker derart stark beeinflusst haben,
dass sie zufrieden und mit reinem Gewissen die Grundfesten unseres Staates auf
den Markt werfen, sind klar zu nennen: es handelt sich um Liz und Reinhard Mohn,
unterstützt von ihrer Freundin Frieda Springer.
5
Sie haben diese Namen fast noch nie gelesen, sie halten sich weitestgehend aus
den Medien heraus und doch werde ich Ihnen erklären, dass es nahezu niemand
anderes ist, der das deutsche Gesundheitssystem zur Ernte für Investoren
vorbereitet hat.
Das Ehepaar Mohn besitzt, als reiner Familienbetrieb, sowohl die Bertelsmann AG,
als auch die Bertelsmann Stiftung, ein geniales Steuersparmodell, denn die Stiftung
ist derzeit immer noch als gemeinnützig anerkannt, obwohl sie zu 75% Besitzer der
Aktien der AG ist, 25% der Aktien befinden sich in direktem Familienbesitz. Durch die
Gemeinnützigkeit muss die Stiftung die Dividendenausschüttung erheblich
begünstigter versteuern, als es die Familie Mohn müsste, wenn sie als privater
Eigner Steuern zahlen würde. Die Einsparungen liegen in Milliardenhöhe, denn
beispielsweise im Jahr 2006 kursiert ein Gewinn der Bertelsmann AG von 1,7 Mrd.
Euro und der Umsatz des Konzerns war 2005 mit 16,8 Milliarden Euro so hoch wie
der der nächsten zehn Medienkonzerne zusammen.
Ein global player, der insgesamt in über 60 Ländern vertreten ist und sich vor allem
über die Vermarktung von Kommunikation im weitesten Sinne finanziert. Unter
anderem gehört der Bertelsmann AG sowohl die RTL Group, als auch der Gruner +
Jahr Verlag, aber auch die, auf breiter internationaler Ebene agierende Arvato, die
sich auf alle Kommunikationsplattformen zwischen Bürger und Staat spezialisiert hat.
Insgesamt gehört dieser unglaublich mächtige Konzern einer einzigen Familie, der
Familie Mohn.
Frieda Springer, die Witwe von Axel Springer besitzt die Hauptanteile des
Springerkonzerns und die beiden Damen sitzen häufig bei einem Plausch bei ihrer
Freundin Angela Merkel. Ob sich unsere Kanzlerin diese Freundschaft allerdings frei
wählen konnte, ist angesichts der Medienallmacht von Liz Mohn und Frieda Springer,
die übrigens einen ausgesprochen sympathischen Eindruck machen, mehr als
fraglich. Ein Kaffeekränzchen regiert unser Land.
Die politische Einflussnahme erfolgt über die Bertelsmann Stiftung, eine Institution,
die sich vom Steuersparmodell schnell zum größten und durch den
Medienhintergrund mächtigsten Think Tank der Republik gewandelt hat. Obwohl man
in den Medien kaum den Namen Bertelsmann hört, ist es doch erklärte Politik, die
Gesellschaft zu verbessern, zu reformieren und zu perfektionieren, vorwiegend in
den Hinterzimmern der Macht. Übrigens relativ klar formuliert von Reinhard Mohn
6
selbst, der wohl auch aufgrund seines Alters mittlerweile die personelle Führung in
die Hände seiner Ehefrau gelegt hat.
Ich muss gestehen, dass mich der extrem apodiktische Anspruch und die
verlockenden Heilsbotschaften leider an die Ideen von Scientology erinnert haben,
jedoch habe ich bei allen Recherchen keine Verbindung entdecken können und
behaupte dies auch nicht. Letztendlich ist dies aber wohl auch der Grund, warum auf
zahlreichen Internetseiten von der Mohn-Sekte gesprochen wird und gerade wir
Deutschen müssen immer hellhörig werden, wenn jemand für sich allein den
Anspruch proklamiert, zu wissen, was eine bessere Welt ist.
Eine Frage, die sich mir ständig stellt, ist, wie verfassungskonform ein Lobbyismus
ist, bei dessen Nichtbeachtung unsere Volksvertreter fürchten müssen, über die
Vernichtung in den Medien ihren Job zu verlieren. Wenn ein Beruf, wie der des
Politikers so stark von der öffentlichen Meinung abhängt und diese Meinungsbildung
in den Händen zweier netter Damen liegt, wie viel ist dann eigentlich unsere
Demokratie noch wert?
Nun zurück zum Gesundheitssystem: Die Bertelsmann Stiftung berät, aus natürlich
nur idealistischem Grund die gesamte Bundesregierung, aber natürlich auch viele
andere Konzerne mit Fakten, Demographie, Benchmarks und Qualitätskriterien. Sie
schafft Diskussionsforen und Kongresse, bei denen ausgewählte Referenten
Bertelsmannpositionen vertreten und fortwährende, subtile Meinungsbildung aus
einem Guss erfolgt. Dabei hat die Stiftung in Deutschland aufgrund ihrer
Uneigennützigkeit gerade in Politikerkreisen eine außergewöhnlich große
Reputation erlangt.
Der Volksvertreter muss, um richtige Entscheidungen treffen zu können, wissen, mit
welcher Sachlage er konfrontiert ist, was die Bevölkerung will und welche Risiken
bestehen. Diese Daten liefert Bertelsmann, gleich kombiniert mit den
entsprechenden Lösungsansätzen. Die Macht der Demographie und Demoskopie ist
überragend. Wenn mir jemand sagt, ich solle meine Praxis renovieren, habe ich die
Möglichkeit, frei zu entscheiden, wenn mir aber jemand sagt, 87% der Bürger unserer
Stadt finden die Einrichtung und die Farbwahl meiner Praxis schrecklich, wie sehr
gerate ich dann bei meiner Entscheidung unter Druck?
Deshalb kann man den Politikern letztendlich gar keine Vorwürfe machen, denn sie
meinen ja, ihre Reformentscheidungen für das Volk zu treffen. Anprangern könnte
7
man höchstens, dass sich viele schon so weit vom Bürger entfernt haben, dass sie
ihn nicht mehr selbst befragen können.
Ähnlich verhält es sich auf alle Fälle mit dem Gesundheitssystem, ständig wird von
Bertelsmann kritisiert, die Kommunikation und die Zusammenarbeit zwischen den
ambulanten und den stationären Ärzten ist schlecht, die Qualitätskriterien werden
nicht beachtet, man kann unsere Arbeit nicht messen und statistisch erfassen. Die
Medien beschränken sich in der Berichterstattung nur auf Fehler und Versäumnisse
unseres Berufsstandes, die tägliche Arbeit um die Gesundheit unserer Bevölkerung
findet keine Erwähnung.
So sturmreif geschossen, glauben viele Politiker, an dieser desolaten Situation
etwas ändern zu müssen, zumal, ich gestatte mir zu sagen angeblich, das Geld
immer weniger wird.
Heilsbringer sind hier wieder die privaten Träger, die dem chaotischen System der
Einzelpraxen mit einer Fülle an Controlling, Effizienzsteigerung,
Qualitätsmanagement, Benchmarking und repräsentativer Außenwirkung
entgegentreten. Das ist der Anspruch, der von der gemeinnützigen Stiftung in die
Köpfe der Bundespolitiker geimpft wird, das ist alles so schön nachvollziehbar und
welcher Politiker möchte nicht im Gesundheitssystem Qualität und messbare
Größen? Doch wird menschliche Nähe und soziale Wärme jemals quantifizierbar
sein?
Offensichtlich bemerken Viele nicht, auf welche Gefahr wir zusteuern: wenn das
System der Einzelpraxen dem Monopolismus einiger weniger Konzerne weicht, wie
groß ist dann deren Macht?
Was Bertelsmann davon hat, unsere Bürger zu vermarkten? Nun, Frau Brigtte Mohn
sitzt im Aufsichtsrat der Rhön Kliniken AG, dem größten privaten Klinikbetreiber in
Deutschland. Und ich bin überzeugt, dass es noch tausend anderer
gewinnversprechender Gründe gibt, mit denen sich die Bertelsmann AG dieses völlig
neue, bisher geschützte Wirtschaftsfeld erschließen wird. Sei es durch Schriftmedien,
Kommunikationsplattformen Fernsehprogrammen etc.
Interessant, fand ich auch die Rolle des Herrn Frank Knieps, der noch 2003 als AOKGeschäftsführer
vor einer Privatisierung der Gesundheitswirtschaft warnte, weil diese
über kurz oder lang die Kosten in die Höhe schnellen lasse. Mittlerweile steht er auf
der Referentenliste jeder Bertelsmannveranstaltung und sitzt im
8
Bundesgesundheitsministerium als Verantwortlicher für die Umsetzung der
Reformen.
Ich kann mir ein Zitat aus einem Interview von 1999 mit den Verbrauchernews einfach nicht verkneifen, es ging
um die Forderungen der Reformkommission Soziale Marktwirtschaft, gesponsert von der Bertelsmannstiftung:
Die Kommission ruft zur Abkehr von den tragenden Strukturprinzipien der sozialen Krankenversicherung auf
Gesundheit soll von den wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten des Einzelnen abhängig gemacht werden.  Die
Vorschläge der Kommission enthalten keine neuen und schon gar keine brauchbaren Gedanken zur politischen
und finanziellen Stabilisierung der Krankenversicherung. Sie sind Blendwerk, weil sie Gesetze der Marktwirtschaft
im Gesundheitswesen einführen wollen, die dort gar nicht gelten können.
Bewundernswert, soviel fällt mir dazu ein, wie schnell gut dotierte Referentengehälter
die Meinung nahezu um 180 Grad drehen können.
Nett ist auch die Geschichte mit der E-card, die von den Stiftungsgremien immer als
Weg aus der Intransparenz und dem angeblichen Mangel an Kommunikation
zwischen den medizinischen Leistungserbringern hochgehalten wird. Obwohl sich
alle Ärzteverbände dagegen aussprechen, weil die E-card eindeutig ein Eingriff in die
ärztliche Schweigepflicht und die Individualität des einzelnen Bürgers ist, betreibt das
Bundesgesundheitsministerium weiter deren Einführung.
Beauftragt, für ein Volumen von vorrausichtlich 1,9 Milliarden Euro ist der Konzernteil
Arvato. Es ist übrigens müßig zu nennen, dass dieses Unternehmen zusammen mit
dem Verlag Gruner + Jahr und dem Springer Konzern das modernste Druckzentrum
Europas Prinovis hält. Je tiefer man sucht, desto öfter findet man die Verquickung
der selbsternannten Eliten, die uns in Wirklichkeit regieren. Ich gebe zu, gar nicht
tiefer gestöbert zu haben, denn eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die Frage klären, warum
unsere Situation ist, wie sie ist.
Ich habe auch bei Frau Springer und ihrem ganzen Konzern keine offizielle
Beteiligung an den großen Klinikkonzernen gefunden, deshalb kann ich mir
letztendlich nur vorstellen, dass entweder entsprechender Aktienbesitz oder die
multiplen Verwebungen mit dem Bertelsmann Konzern der Grund sind, warum sich
die Springerpresse so mitschuldig macht an der Vernichtung der ambulanten
Patientenversorgung durch niedergelassene Ärzte.
Abschließend möchte ich noch einmal kurz zusammenfassen:
1. Krankenhäuser machen politisch gewollte Defizite, werden an Klinikketten
verkauft.
9
2. Niedergelassene Ärzte verdienen politisch gewollt so wenig, dass der
Nachwuchs ausbleibt. Sie werden durch MVZ ersetzt, die zu guter Letzt
ebenfalls den Klinikkonzernen gehören werden.
3. Die medizinische Versorgung unseres Landes liegt dann nicht mehr in der
Verantwortung von Ärzten, sondern von Konzernen.
4. Monopolstrukturen und die Lenkung der Patientenströme garantieren bei
einer überalterten Bevölkerung eine geradezu utopische Ertragssituation.
5. Ärztliche Standestraditionen werden dem reinen Streben nach Ertrag
geopfert werden. Die gesundheitspolitische Landschaft wird sich von
Grund auf radikal verändern und entsolidarisieren.
6. Die Ursache liegt nicht in dem Wunsch der Bevölkerung, sondern in der
geschickten Manipulation der Regierung durch hochpotente Lobbyisten,
die die Macht haben, über das Schicksal der Politiker zu verfügen.
Ich weiß, dass ich Ihnen hier viele Fakten und Daten zugemutet habe, aber ich
verspreche Ihnen, dass es sich hierbei nur um die absolute Spitze des Eisberges
handelt. Ich könnte die Entstehung der Hochschulgebühren oder die Beeinflussung
der Schulpolitik nennen, ich könnte die Agenda 2010 der rot-grünen Regierung
nennen, die in all ihren Details nahezu komplett aus der Feder der
Bertelsmannstiftung stammt. Ich empfehle Ihnen nur einmal, in Ihre Suchmaschine
die zwei Schlagwörter Bertelsmann und Kritik einzugeben und Sie finden eine
derartige Fülle an Informationen, wie dieser Konzern Deutschland fest im Griff hat
und seine Bevölkerung zu Schafen degradiert, deren Wolle reichlich Gewinn abwirft.
Dabei ist es völlig unwichtig, ob man ein Arbeitsschaf, ein Landtagsschaf oder ein
Bundestagsschaf ist, die gesamte Bevölkerung trägt dazu bei, den Nachschub an
Wolle zu liefern.
Ich weiß nicht, wie wir alle es verhindern können, dass Gesundheit zu einer
profitablen Beute für die mächtigen Konzerne werden wird, nur haben wir Ärzte
generell eine nicht kontrollierbare Kommunikationsplattform, nämlich unser Wirken
vor Ort, bei den Bürgern. Informieren Sie sich erst mal selbst, machen Sie sich ein
eigenes Bild, bevor Sie mir alles glauben. Betrachten Sie die Medien einmal unter
dem neu gewonnenen Aspekt der Unfreiheit und Manipulation. Wenn wir uns der
Hintergründe bewusst werden, sieht man auch, wie unwichtig eigentlich die
10
Streitereien der Berufsverbände sind, wie sensationell allerdings der Protest der
Hausärzte in Bayern war.
Ich habe noch so viele Fragen, die ich Sie alle bitte zu beantworten, z.B. welche
Rolle spielen die Krankenkassen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese sehenden
Auges in eine Zwangssituation laufen wollen, in der sie ausgemolken werden wie nie
zuvor. Auch ist es doch höchst fragwürdig, ob man überhaupt dann noch
Krankenkassen benötigt: wenn ohnehin die Versorgung monopolistisch in den
Händen der großen Konzerne liegt, ist es wohl zu erwarten, dass man seinen
Krankenversicherungsbeitrag unmittelbar dorthin überweisen wird. Das ist in letzter
Instanz das System des amerikanischen Konzerns Kaiser Permanente, mit dem
unsere, hoffentlich getäuschte Gesundheitsministerin durchs Land zieht und das auf
allen Internetseiten des Bundesgesundheitsministeriums so überzeugt angepriesen
wird.
Wie ist das mit Healthways, sind die so klug, dass sie die Vermarktung unserer
Republik bereits erkennen und ähnlich einem Bohrteam die besten Pfründe sichern
wollen? Oder besteht hier eine Übereinkunft mit der Bertelsmann AG, für die es ein
leichtes wäre, die Bevölkerung gegen diesen potentiellen Gegner aufzubringen?
Geben Sie mal Atlantikbrücke in ihre Suchmaschine ein, erweitert den Horizont
erheblich.
Ich habe Angst vor dieser ganzen Verstrickung und erst recht vor dem Gedanken, in
einem Land zu leben, das längst in den Händen von Konzernen ist. Ich kann nur
diese Ergebnisse meiner Recherche darstellen und allen verantwortungsvollen
Bürgern erklären, in der Hoffnung, dass dadurch eine Diskussion angeregt wird, in
allen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens.
Ich kann als Arzt Menschen nicht verändern, ich kann als Arzt aber die Menschen
informieren über Gefahren, die in ihrem Verhalten gründen, kann sie warnen und
versuchen, über die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen aufzuklären. Das Internet scheint
mittlerweile der einzige Weg, Informationen noch ungefiltert austauschen zu können.
Ich lade Sie alle ein, mitzusuchen, mitzustöbern, die Geschichte publik zu machen.
Zeigen Sie diese Zusammenfassung gerne allen interessierten Menschen,
Journalisten und Entscheidungsträgern, die sich längst fragen, woher das Gefühl
kommt, in diesem Staat nur noch ein Wirtschaftsgut zu sein, die sich tagtäglich die
Frage stellen, warum das Leben hier immer weniger schön ist. Zeigen Sie diese und
Ihre eigenen Erkenntnisse den Menschen, die Macht und Einfluss haben, diskutieren
11
Sie, ob diese Allmacht gewollt ist, oder so schleichend entstanden ist, dass sie
einfach übersehen wurde. Vertreten Sie ein Menschenbild, das mehr ist, als die RTLVision
von Superreichen und armen Bürgern, die sich bei DSDS für uns zum Idioten
machen. Die weitestgehende Anspruchslosigkeit unseres Medienangebots zeugt
meiner Meinung nach deutlich von dem Respekt, den die Regierenden vor uns
haben. Wenn wir nach all den Gesprächen dann gemeinsam erkennen sollten, dass
diese Entwicklung unveränderbar ist und in Zukunft der Weg unserer Gesellschaft in
diese Richtung führen soll, muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er dort leben will oder nicht.
Nur wissen sollte jeder, warum alles so abläuft.
Hinterfragen Sie, warum ein Mann wie Horst Seehofer, obwohl er die Türen geöffnet
hat für diese Politik, heute in der Passauer Neuen Presse als scharfer Kritiker des
Neoliberalismus zitiert wird und erinnern Sie sich, bei aller Fragwürdigkeit, warum er
gerade vor der Bewerbung zum CSU-Vorsitz durch die Medien geprügelt worden ist.
Dieses Schicksal droht allen Abtrünnigen und natürlich habe auch ich persönlich
echte existentielle Angst vor den Auswirkungen dieses Dossiers.
Die Lösung des Problems der Rettung unseres Gesundheitssystems wäre einfach:
würde man den Beruf des selbstständigen Arztes wirklich wieder attraktiver machen,
würde diese Berufsgruppe immer ein mächtiges Kontrollorgan und einen Gegenpol
zu der Konzernpolitik darstellen, zumindest solange, bis man uns auch korrumpiert
hat.
Die grundsätzliche Beurteilung der derzeitigen Lage unserer Nation überlasse ich
sehr gerne anderen, denn die werden dafür bezahlt. Es ist wichtig, dass der Staat
sich wieder seiner Verantwortung für den einzelnen Bürger bewusst wird und nicht
für den Bürger in der Definition des Neoliberalismus.
Machen Sie sich Gedanken und, was mich freuen würde, überzeugen Sie mich, dass
ich mich irre, dass alles, was ich heute hier verfasst habe nicht wahr ist und das
Hirngespinst eines Spinners, Sie könnten mir keine größere Freude machen.
Dr. med. Jan Erik Döllein
Allgemeinarzt, CSU-Kreis- und Gemeinderat
Mitglied des Verwaltungsrates der Kreiskliniken Altötting/Burghausen
jandoellein@kabelmail.de

*"Eigentum ist eine Frucht der Arbeit. Eigentum ist wünschenswert, ein positives Gut in der Welt. Dass einige reich sind, zeigt, dass andere reich werden können, und dass ist wiederum eine Ermutigung für Fleiß und Unternehmungsgeist"
*(Das sagte einmal Abraham Lincoln, 16. Präsident der USA)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

> ... Es ist wichtig, dass der Staat sich wieder seiner Verantwortung für den einzelnen Bürger bewusst wird und nicht für den Bürger in der Definition des Neoliberalismus.


Der Arzt hat recht!

Aber leider gibt es nach den Regeln des Neoliberalismus keine Bürger mehr, alle ehemaligen Bürger sind Kunden und Konsumenten und werden dementsprechend als Marketingobjekte verarscht (und zunehmend entmündigt)!

Die politische Klasse und die dranhängende Administration ist inzwischn "fortgebildet": Sie haben keine Verantwortung mehr für das Gemeinwesen, sondern für ihre Kostenstelle. Der Begriff des Gemeinwohls ist abgeschafft. Es ist das oberste Ziel, ein Gemeinwesen "wie ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen" zu führen! Nicht nur Gesundheitseinrichtungen - ganze Rathäuser sollen - wenn es nach den Vorstellungen dieser Hype geht - outgesourced werden.

Übrigens kommt noch etwas hinzu, das bei der Beschreibung der heraufziehenden Katastrophe nicht vergessen werden sollte: Ärzte verbringen viel zu viel Zeit am Computer, in manchen Kliniken kostet diese Verwaltung bis zu zwei Drittel der Arbeitszeit - ein Krankheitsverlauf und ein Gesundungsprozeß können gar nicht mehr sinnlich begleitet und beobachtet werden! Junge Ärzte haben dementsprechend nur geringe Chancen Erfahrungen als Heiler zu erwerben. - Und dieser Zirkus wird als Qualitätssicherung deklariert!

Die elektronische Gesundheitskarte wird as i-Tüpfchelches dieses Wahnsinns werden.

----------


## Harro

*Big Brother......*

Hallo, Ulrich, Mitochondrienfan, es wäre schon eine Katastrophe, wenn eines Tages auch in unserem Land die Orwellschen Gedanken Einzug fänden.

*"Der oberste Zweck des Kapitals ist nicht, mehr Geld zu schaffen, sondern zu bewirken, dass das Geld sich in den Dienst der Verbesserung des Lebens stellt"
*(Henry Ford, AS-amerikanischer Großindustrieller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-W.

> *"Eigentum ist eine Frucht der Arbeit. Eigentum ist wünschenswert, ein positives Gut in der Welt. Dass einige reich sind, zeigt, dass andere reich werden können, und dass ist wiederum eine Ermutigung für Fleiß und Unternehmungsgeist"*
> (Das sagte einmal Abraham Lincoln, 16. Präsident der USA)
> Gruß Hutschi


...und er wurde ermordet (assasiniert). Schon damals gab es dunkle Mächte, die das Weltgeschehen aus dem Hintergrund steuerten, die Hinweise sind da wenn man Sie sucht. Etwas dagegen zu unternehmen ist leider nicht möglich.

Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Der Hausarzt als Lotse stößt nicht überall auf Begeisterung

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums, unter der obigen Überschrift berichtet *heute* der "Mannheimer Morgen"

Hierzu auch noch *das*

*"Für mich selbst ist jeder unsterblich, er mag wissen, dass er sterben muss; aber er kann nie wissen, dass er tot ist"
*(Samuel Butler)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Ulrich

Im nächsten Quartal wird die Kostenübernahme für Labormessungen  bei der GKV erheblich eingeschränkt.

Details sind mir bisher noch nicht bekannt. Aber schon mein verflossener Urologe hatte sich geweigert, den Testosteronwert zu messen mit der Bemerkung: "Das hat keinen therapeutischen Benefit". Wie sich später herausgestellt hat, hätte eine Messung sehr wohl zu therapeutischen Konsequenzen führen müssen.

Es steht zu befürchten, daß durch die Einschränkung von Laborleistungen die Diagnosen unschärfer werden und bestimmte Krankheiten nicht oder erst zu spät erkannt werden.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ulrich,

da ist halt eigene Initiative notwendig. Mein Onko misst noch Tetosteron, hat sich in 4 Wochen auf 2,9 verdoppelt. Kein DHT, nur kleines Blutbild, keine Triglyzeride, Leberwerte ja. 

Heute war ich in meinem Labor, ich sprach schon oft darüber, um die fehlenden Werte machen zu lassen.

Man zahlt oft nur einen Bruchteil, von dem, was der Arzt einem berechnet.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*Krankenhäuser rechnen falsch ab

*Nach einem Bericht im "Spiegel" schummeln viele Krankenhäuser bei der Abrechnung. Der Chef des Medizinischen Dienstes im Spitzenverband Bund der Krankenkassen (MDS), Peter Pick, führte aus, dass in etwa 40% der überprüften Fälle die von den Krankenhäusern eingereichten Abrechnungen überhöht seien. In vielen Fällen handelt es sich um so genanntes Upcoding: Die Kliniken versuchten teurere Leistungen abzurechnen, als sie tatsächlich erbracht haben. Vor einigen Monaten informierte mich meine Privatkrankenkasse, dass man 2060  an das Krankenhaus, in dem zwei Tage zur Abklärung des Drehschwindels gelegen hatte, direkt überwiesen  habe. Diese Summe erschien mir reichlich überhöht, weil für alle anderen Dienstleistungen, also auch der Ärzte etc., die Rechnungen ohnehin noch separat kamen. Bei allem Verständnis für die sicher manchmal prekäre Situation des niedergelassenen Arztes mit einer eigenen Praxis, ist dann aber doch nicht einzusehen, dass man das vermeintliche Defizit an anderer Stelle rigoros versucht auszugleichen. Als Beispiel hierfür die Rechnung eines HNO-Arztes für einen chron. Tonsillitis Befund, wobei die etwa 10 Minuten dauernde Untersuchung von einer jungen Ärztin vorgenommen wurde. Der Chef kam nur noch zum Hände schütteln: Erörterung einer Krankheit, Dauer 20 Min. Faktor 2.3 =  40.22, fachgebundene Untersuchung =  13.41, 2 x Binokularmikroskopie des Trommelfells =  24.40, 2 x Entf. festsitzender Fremdkörper =  39.68, Endoskopie, Nasen-/Rachenraum =  2413, 2 x Laryngoskopie =  48.80, Geruchs-/Geschmacksprüfung =  11.13, EKG =  15.95 - Gesamtsumme  217.72
Von meiner Seite ist hierzu festzustellen, dass außer dem EKG und der Geruchsprüfung, weil man wohl vor hatte zu operieren, und der Untersuchung und des Überprüfens von möglichem Ohrenschmalz (es war aber nichts da, weil von mir selbst regelmäßig gesäubert) alle anderen Untersuchungen nicht statt gefunden haben. Die Rechnung wurde von mir bezahlt, ein Befundbericht kam nie, weil die Bezeichnung chron. Tonsillitis wohl ausreichend erschien. Ich hatte keine Schmerzen, keine Beschwerden. Es handelte sich um eine Vorsorgeuntersuchung, weil gelegentlich in den Mandeltaschen tageweise bis zur Ablösung von selbst Ablagerungen hingenommen werden mussten. Von einer Operation haben mir auch einige Forumsbenutzer bei meinem Alter von knapp 76 Jahren dringend abgeraten, und ich bin froh, dass ich diesem Rat gefolgt bin. Noch einmal vielen Dank.

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,
es wird niemand gezwungen zum Arzt zu gehen, jeder entscheidet das selbst. Ist es zu teuer, bitte nicht bezahlen.




> *Krankenhäuser rechnen falsch ab*
> 
> Nach einem Bericht im "Spiegel" schummeln viele Krankenhäuser bei der Abrechnung. Der Chef des Medizinischen Dienstes im Spitzenverband Bund der Krankenkassen (MDS), Peter Pick, führte aus, dass in etwa 40% der überprüften Fälle die von den Krankenhäusern eingereichten Abrechnungen überhöht seien. In vielen Fällen handelt es sich um so genanntes Upcoding: Die Kliniken versuchten teurere Leistungen abzurechnen, als sie tatsächlich erbracht haben. Vor einigen Monaten informierte mich meine Privatkrankenkasse, dass man 2060  an das Krankenhaus, in dem zwei Tage zur Abklärung des Drehschwindels gelegen hatte, direkt überwiesen habe. Diese Summe erschien mir reichlich überhöht, weil für alle anderen Dienstleistungen, also auch der Ärzte etc., die Rechnungen ohnehin noch separat kamen. Bei allem Verständnis für die sicher manchmal prekäre Situation des niedergelassenen Arztes mit einer eigenen Praxis, ist dann aber doch nicht einzusehen, dass man das vermeintliche Defizit an anderer Stelle rigoros versucht auszugleichen. Als Beispiel hierfür die Rechnung eines HNO-Arztes für einen chron. Tonsillitis Befund, wobei die etwa 10 Minuten dauernde Untersuchung von einer jungen Ärztin vorgenommen wurde. Der Chef kam nur noch zum Hände schütteln: Erörterung einer Krankheit, Dauer 20 Min. Faktor 2.3 =  40.22, fachgebundene Untersuchung =  13.41, 2 x Binokularmikroskopie des Trommelfells =  24.40, 2 x Entf. festsitzender Fremdkörper =  39.68, Endoskopie, Nasen-/Rachenraum =  2413, 2 x Laryngoskopie =  48.80, Geruchs-/Geschmacksprüfung =  11.13, EKG =  15.95 - Gesamtsumme  217.72
> Von meiner Seite ist hierzu festzustellen, dass außer dem EKG und der Geruchsprüfung, weil man wohl vor hatte zu operieren, und der Untersuchung und des Überprüfens von möglichem Ohrenschmalz (es war aber nichts da, weil von mir selbst regelmäßig gesäubert) alle anderen Untersuchungen nicht statt gefunden haben. Die Rechnung wurde von mir bezahlt, ein Befundbericht kam nie, weil die Bezeichnung chron. Tonsillitis wohl ausreichend erschien. Ich hatte keine Schmerzen, keine Beschwerden. Es handelte sich um eine Vorsorgeuntersuchung, weil gelegentlich in den Mandeltaschen tageweise bis zur Ablösung von selbst Ablagerungen hingenommen werden mussten. Von einer Operation haben mir auch einige Forumsbenutzer bei meinem Alter von knapp 76 Jahren dringend abgeraten, und ich bin froh, dass ich diesem Rat gefolgt bin. Noch einmal vielen Dank.

----------


## Pinguin

*Bitte, nicht bezahlen!

*Hallo Konrad, Du machst es Dir zu einfach mit Deinem Hinweis. Ich hatte einmal den Versuch gestartet, zunächst meine Private Allianz über nach meiner Einschätzung zu viel berechnete Positionen zu informieren, und zwar in der Hoffnung, dass man von dort etwas in die Wege leiten würde, um meine Meinung untermauern zu können. Man hat mir aber die Beweisführung überlassen, indem man schriftlich zum Ausdruck brachte, dass es nicht Sache einer Krankenkasse sein könnte, eingereichte Rechnungen auf Richtigkeit zu überprüfen. Versuch Du mal dem Arzt, dessen Rechnungen meist noch nicht einmal von ihm selbst erstellt werden, klar zu machen, dass etwas nicht stimmig ist. Ähnlich den Fällen von ärztlichen Fehlern stehst Du gegen die Lobby in jeder Richtung auf verlorenem Posten. Die Kasse hat bezahlt, und ich habe den Betrag weiter geleitet. Soll ich nun im Interesse der Gemeinschaft der Versicherten ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? Aber das trotzdem einmal zur Sprache bringen möge erlaubt sein. Man lernt nie aus; wird aber leider durch solche Beispiele irgendwie träge. Notwendige Arztbesuche werde ich aber trotzdem nicht unterlassen. Immerhin habe ich durch die nicht statt gefundene Entfernung der Mandeln (Tonsillen) der Krankenkasse und deren Versicherte einige Tausend Euro Kosten erspart.

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

bin in einer Kasse, die nach den Beihilfesätzen und den Gebühren der Ersatzkassen abrechnet. Nun war ich bei eine Blutentnahme und soll 4,-- Euro direkt an den Arzt zahlen, da ihm die Spritze nicht erstattet wird (Ausage der Sprechstundenhilfe) Gesundheitsreform ?!
Wo sind wir in Deutschland gelandet ???
Nagen die Ärzte wirklich am Hungertuch ?

Wenn ja, werde ich für notleidende Ärzte mal eine Spendenaktion ausrufen. Leider kenne ich keinen Arzt, meist habe sie 3-4 PKW, der mit einem alten Auto fährt.

----------

